# Bug Report L180 - Wont detect 61.5



## dubinvero (Apr 14, 2004)

The new L180 download did not fix the 61.5 detection problem with legacy lnb's.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Isn't that the problem using a SW21 switch to cascade 61.5 with a legact twin or qwad on 110 and 119? Please be a little more specific - I don't always remember all of the bugs that have happened before.


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

Mt21 info:
SW L180HECD-N
Boot 120B
Flash F051
I think it is a problem detecting the signal on the 61.5 sat, not controlling the switch setup. I have a legacy 500 twin dish and 2 SW21's connected to a third dish. It works fine when the third dish is pointed to the 148 location, but cannot find the switches or 61.5 sat when the third dish is aimed at the 61.5 location. I would gesss the switch check program is looking at a turned off or VOOM channel when running the check looking for the 61.5 satellite. From other reports this used to work, it may have stoped working when channels were removed from this bird I think last Feb. I would love to get back CBS HD east! John


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

ctdish said:


> Mt21 info:
> SW L180HECD-N
> Boot 120B
> Flash F051
> I think it is a problem detecting the signal on the 61.5 sat, not controlling the switch setup. I have a legacy 500 twin dish and 2 SW21's connected to a third dish. It works fine when the third dish is pointed to the 148 location, but cannot find the switches or 61.5 sat when the third dish is aimed at the 61.5 location. I would gesss the switch check program is looking at a turned off or VOOM channel when running the check looking for the 61.5 satellite. From other reports this used to work, it may have stoped working when channels were removed from this bird I think last Feb. I would love to get back CBS HD east! John


That makes sense on several levels.


----------



## bdemz (Sep 18, 2002)

I have 2 cascaded 34 switches and no 61.5


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

I wonder what switch setups can find the 61.5 John


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

ctdish said:


> I wonder what switch setups can find the 61.5 John


I don't think it has anything to do with the switch types or setup (as long as it's reasonably standard). I think it's because the 921 software simply doesn't have the right definition data for the 61.5 bird.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

SW-64 with Legacy LNBs. Works fine, L180 Dish 500=110/119, Dish 300 = 61.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Kagato said:


> SW-64 with Legacy LNBs. Works fine, L180 Dish 500=110/119, Dish 300 = 61.


Well, that blows my theory out of the water - unless there's separate satellite definition tables for each configuration type, and that can't be. That would be just dumb. Relational database concepts have been around for decades now.

But what other explanation can there be?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

OK, so we need to define what switch setups work and what ones don't. I can't provide any data because I'm not looking at 61.5. So, please post your LNB/Switch setups and if the check switch works or not.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Mark: Would you like me to gather and collate the data for you?

Also, I'm happy to expand the scope to include 148 & SuperDish users, just for completeness and future reference.

Shame we don't know all the possibles in advance - we could do it with a Poll.


----------



## dubinvero (Apr 14, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> OK, so we need to define what switch setups work and what ones don't. I can't provide any data because I'm not looking at 61.5. So, please post your LNB/Switch setups and if the check switch works or not.


The 921 with L180 cannot detect 61.5 with the following configuration:

Dish 500 with legacy quad LNB looking at 110/119. Dish 300 with twin legacy LNB looking at 61.5. Two SW-21 switches combining the three satellite signals. This same setup worked with the 5000, 6000 and 811 receivers.


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

Perhaps the 921 does a search for active channels and the combination the cascaded switches and the sparsely populated 61.5 satellite cause the search to run out of time. John


----------



## bdemz (Sep 18, 2002)

I have Dish 500 dual LNB and a single DISH 300 pointing at 61.5.

I have 2 Dish 34 switches cascaded together. Did a 921 switch check and it did not find 61.5.

Question to all. Now that HD has moved what do I need 61.5 for?


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Internationals and certain locals are located at 61. Otherwise, it's not much use.


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

bdemz,
I think CBS Hd east coast is still there. The west coast is on 148. John


----------



## jgerow (Apr 12, 2004)

ctdish said:


> I wonder what switch setups can find the 61.5 John


I get 61.5 with all legacy LNBFs and an SW64


----------



## tgerrish (Jan 20, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> OK, so we need to define what switch setups work and what ones don't. I can't provide any data because I'm not looking at 61.5. So, please post your LNB/Switch setups and if the check switch works or not.


I have a legacy Dish 500 & 300 setup using a SW64 switch (sats 119, 110 & 61.5) and the 921 with the latest L180 software works fine.


----------



## tgerrish (Jan 20, 2004)

bdemz said:


> I have Dish 500 dual LNB and a single DISH 300 pointing at 61.5.
> 
> I have 2 Dish 34 switches cascaded together. Did a 921 switch check and it did not find 61.5.
> 
> Question to all. Now that HD has moved what do I need 61.5 for?


CBS-HD!

The local PBS station (WGBX-44???) is also on 61.5 for "This Old House" viewers like myself.


----------

